# 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?



## Galschar (10. November 2013)

*120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Hallo,

Alles steht schon im Titel. Ich möchte wissen ob ich mit meiner MSI R9 280X ein 120/144Hz Bildschirm benutzen kann? Kann ich da HDMI 1.4a benutzen? Kann ich auch DVI-I Dual Link benutzen oder DVI-D Dual Link?


----------



## SgtDauerdicht (10. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

gUHXn


----------



## yansop (11. November 2013)

*120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

144 Hz und HDMI funktionieren nicht?
Man lernt nie aus... Was ist dann bei 144 Hz die beste Kabelverbindung? DVI-I oder DVI-D? Ton wird dabei nicht mit übertragen wie bei HDMI?


----------



## Softy (11. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Du brauchst, wie schon geschrieben, ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel. Sound wird nicht mit übertragen, ist aber auch nicht schlimm, der Monitorsound ist i.d.R. eh so schlecht, dass einem die Ohren bluten, wenn man ihn länger als 5 Minuten anhört  

Über HDMI (1.4) sollte es aber auch funktionieren, auch wenn es offiziell nicht dafür spezifiziert ist. Musst Du halt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Galschar (11. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Kann man mit MiniDisplay-port 120Hz benutzen?


----------



## Softy (12. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Ja, Display Port funktioniert auch. Welcher Monitor ist es denn überhaupt?

Ich würde ihn per Dual Link DVI anschließen und fertig.


----------



## Galschar (12. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Ich würde das auch gerne maachen. Leider hat meine MSI R9 280X nur DVI-I Dual Link, HDMI 1.4a und 2x Mini DisplayPort


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Ob DVI-I oder DVI-D ist egal, der eine überträgt halt noch das analoge Signal mit, der andere ist nur noch digital. Da kannst du dann keinen VGA-Adapter mehr anschließen


----------



## Galschar (12. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

Ok. Wenn ich das also richtig verstanden habe ist es so:
-Mit DVI-I Duallink kann ich 120Hz haben. Es ist nur dass dieser Digital und Analog ist.
-DVI-D ist ja nur Digital und man kann deshalb bei diesem kein VGA Adapter benutzen.

Habe ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. November 2013)

Genau so ist es


----------



## Westcoast (12. November 2013)

*AW: 120/144Hz Bildschirm mit MSI R9 280X möglich?*

du hast es richtig verstanden ja.


----------

